# Lower lats



## fvital (Mar 25, 2002)

What exercise(s) and hand position/grip do you use to develop the lower portion of the lats?


----------



## Neil (Mar 25, 2002)

what is your level of experience?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 25, 2002)

Uh-oh, here goes the upper lower debate again.  

Pullups or pulldowns are said to add width to the lats and rows for thickness. 
I like to use a combo of grips on the pullup or pulldown, 2 sets of each for a total for 6 sets, I also do different grips for rows each week.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 25, 2002)

ive seen great results in my lower lats from taking advice from JAY CUTLER, he does his bent over barbell rows about 20 degrees bent while others do it 90degrees bent over.  i feel it really works great. 

Also do your deadlifts, bringing the bar just below your knees and back up then lean backwards for extra squize.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2002)

are you asking about adding width to your lats?

Go here!


----------



## fvital (Mar 26, 2002)

Could you send me a video of the row to the knee method?

The upper portion of my lats are coming out well doing cable pulldowns.  The lower portion of my lats suck.  I tried pulldowns with a v-grip,  but felt it mostly in the center of my back.  I guess I'll stick with pulldowns and hope the lowers come out eventually.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 26, 2002)

Lower lat?? Upper lat????  there is only one Latissimus Dorsi on each side of your body. To make the lower portion of the lat grow you need to make the upper grow too.  A complete back workout is all that is needed, along with time, patience, recovery and diet. 

Rowing motions help add thickness,while pulling motions will add width.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2002)

I am assuming he is asking about width. Yes there is only one "lat".  Rowing exercises are typically for thickness and pull-down are for width.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 26, 2002)

Time and experiance will determine what back exercise works best for you, so variety will not hurt. Genetics will determine how they will end up looking.


----------



## fvital (Mar 27, 2002)

What makes the lower portion of the lats "stand" out?  Do you think it's more width or more thickness?


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

Some things never change.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

Rows and pullups will develop your lats.  You cannot develop parts of a muscle though.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You cannot develop parts of a muscle though.


You gonna bet money on that cowpimp?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> You gonna bet money on that cowpimp?



Sure.  Especially in this case.  The lattimus dorsi doesn't contain multiple heads, so if you think you can develop different parts of it then you have no case.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sure.  Especially in this case.  The lattimus dorsi doesn't contain multiple heads, so if you think you can develop different parts of it then you have no case.


lol, how much are we betting?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> lol, how much are we betting?



As much as you want.  It's not like either one of us would pay up anyway.  Not to mention neither one of us has the facilities to prove that it is possible or not.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 9, 2005)




----------

